# Big Fish Down You Go!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Found this Pied billed grebe at 40 Acres/BBSP working on getting his catch (Crappie) down his throat. Yeah, it went down. I don't know how though. 

I had terrible light to work with. The sun was just coming up and the view was facing into the sun. So these shots are all backlit. But you can still see what's happening here.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

very cool! big fish for his mouth/throat!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

That sucker wont be hungry anytime soon, awesome photo


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Makes you wonder how a bird can catch a fish like that..


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Outstanding series in spite of the unfavorable light! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I like those. Can't blame him for working so hard, Crappie are great eating.


----------

